# Nook Vs Kindle



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, so my niece is absolutely consumed with getting the "best" one! I've read comparisons 'til I wanna barf.
Can any of you have one or both and I KNOW some of you do!! It's just who you are!!








If you've got a link to a pro and con list, that's ok, but I haven't found one that was easy enough to read. 
I personally plan to stick with a plain old paper and glue book, cuz if I spill my Chai tea







on paper and glue I can pretty much fix it with a few paper towels and a couple of curse words!! it was alot more curse words, paper towels, and a few $ when the Chai found its way to the keyboard!! 
Anyway I'd appreciate your input to give my niece some help.
Thanks
TTFN
Ember


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

DW got a Kindle 2 from her sisters for Christmas. So far she likes it and I haven't tried it yet. The only thing I noticed was the non book content like newspapers or magazines seem pretty expensive. There are so many of these e-readers coming out in the next year that it may be worth waiting to see which one comes out on top.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I started looking at e-readers a few weeks ago - the Kindle, nook and a few other less well known options. I still like paper and ink books, but want to be able to save on space and especially weight when traveling by air. It's amazing how much weight a few books will add to a back pack. The Kindle and nook look to be the best of the bunch.

I haven't actually seen a Kindle, but did play around with a demo nook at the local Barnes & Noble - pretty slick! Both use eInk for the display, so no difference there. Both allow you to download books wirelessly over 3G, but the nook also has WiFi - a big point for me, because 3G coverage is spotty where I live, but the nook can use my home wireless network. The nook also has a user replaceable battery, and an expansion memory card slot; the Kindle has neither. The nook uses a touch screen interface and virtual keyboard at the bottom of the unit, the Kindle uses a physical QWERTY keyboard. Size wise there's not a big difference.

I ultimately decided to order a nook, in large part because of it's WiFi feature that will allow me to download books directly to the nook at home, whether I can get a 3G signal or not. Without the WiFi, if I can't get a 3G signal I'd have to download books to my computer and then transfer them to the e-reader - doable, but an extra step. My nook should be delivered in early February, can give you a better "real life" review then if your niece hasn't already made up her mind.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been using a Dell Axiam (PDA) for years as a reader. I just don't like the idea of having to carry around something that only will allow me to read books or mags and won't let me surf the net, write a book, use Excel, study my Bible, etc on it. I have lately been looking, oh well lusting, after a smart phone. If you get something like the Droid, a Windows Mobile unit, or even a (dread) iPhone, you can get an app to read books, download news leads and Podcasts as well as do a lot of other things. Only problem is the size difference in the screens. My Axiam has a 4.3" screen, a Droid comes close to that as well as the HTC I was looking at from US Cellular. They are surprisingly easy to read and more portable than a larger reader and usually something you have with you anyway.

If you are set on getting a reader, look to make sure that it will read a long list of formats. Doing a quick search and look at, I would vote for the Kindle 2, mostly because it will read PDF files without convertion. There are a lot of books and material out there in this format, including instuction manuals, so there is always stuff to read. On edit, just looked at the Nook site and it states it reads PDF, so I don't know if the information I had read before is still true. One guy suggested a cheap Linux netbook with a reader program, but that defeats the purpose of the reader, light weight, ease of use, long battery life. Anyway, good luck with looking.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

One idea that you may want to look into; I was researching buying a reader for my wife who loves to read. I thought that with everything going on with her this winter, it would be a great gift. If your local public library has a website, check it out. Our library allows you to digitally check out and download books and keep them for three weeks at witch time they simply expire. The pest part: they are free to download!! This is a much easier way to choke down the $300 price tag on the reader. The only catch; they currently only support a small few of the available readers.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> One idea that you may want to look into; I was researching buying a reader for my wife who loves to read. I thought that with everything going on with her this winter, it would be a great gift. If your local public library has a website, check it out. Our library allows you to digitally check out and download books and keep them for three weeks at witch time they simply expire. The pest part: they are free to download!! This is a much easier way to choke down the $300 price tag on the reader. The only catch; they currently only support a small few of the available readers.


Here is a Real good sight to read and learn about the different readers that are out...DD daughter and I have looked several and have found this sight to be filled with good information and helpful people

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=50

Hope this helps....Lynn


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Voted one of the 10 best new gizmos at this year's CES.

*Blio e-reader*

Amid a crowd of promising new electronic readers at CES, this one stood out. This software application, built in part by futurist-inventor Ray Kurzweil, turns almost any laptop, netbook or smartphone into an image-rich, full-color electronic reader. Blio uses publishers' original PDF files to preserve the exact format of books and magazines while supporting interactive multimedia, including video and Web links. It will launch with an online store featuring more than 1.2 million titles. Best of all: It's free.

Price: _Did we mention it's free?
_
Available: Late February

Why it's cool: Blio also has a read-aloud feature and will translate to or from English. It looked impressive in a demo at CES.


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

My wife gave me a nook for Christmas. I love it! I have been an eReader for several years...most recently on a Palm T/X. The nook is a decided upgrade. The basic nook will hold approx. 1500 books. I have added an 8 gig microSD card and that expands the memory to approx. 17,000 books. That seems like a lot until you start loading mp3 music files. They eat up a lot of memory. I like the fact that it has two radios, a user replaceable battery, an expansion slot, and a book lending scheme. It also supports more formats than the Kindle 2. PDF files load into the nook without any conversion needed. I have already started to load computer manuals, programming manuals, and database manuals into the nook. I plan on scanning the manuals for my Outback and loading them also.

I can probably answer specific questions you might have, but I can tell you this: even though I think the nook is feature rich compared to the Kindle 2, the Kindle 2 is also very nice. The average user will probably spend 99% of their time reading books. The nook, the Kindle 2, and the Sony all use the same eInk display technology. Once the book is displayed they all look exactly alike.

I do have one complaint about the nook. The battery life as advertised by B & N is definitely optimistic. I am getting about 4 days out of a recharge. That is a long way from the 10 days their advertising promises. However, everybody uses the device differently and, when you have the radios on or you are listening to music while you read, that sucks up a lot of power. Meanwhile, the nook user community is hoping for a software update to address the battery usage issues.

Also, I forgot, nook uses the Android operating system. This is an open source operating system from Google. Everyone expects that there will be a plethora of 3rd party apps for the nook. That could be fun!

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,
I have been diligently sharing this info with my niece, and she is leaning toward the Nook, and I'm thinking in late February I'll try the Blio, on my laptop.
Thank you all so much!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

My wife and I bought 2 Nook's after doing some reasearch. We like the fact that Barnes and Nobel are behind the Nook and the reading selection is currently larger than what is availible for the other Ebook readers

I travel a lot and it is wonderful to be able to take my book along in a samaller and lighter format.especialy when I get center seat on the plane !

I also can put a lot of my work documents on the Nook and save in weight and space when I travel for business.

In short we love them.

Wes


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

My husband gave me a Kindle for Christmas. I just love it. I looked at the Nook and the Sony reader, but the touch screens would drive me to distraction with the fingerprints on the screens. The joystick takes a bit of getting used too, but once you use it a bit, it becomes very easy to navigate.
Mary



ember said:


> Hi all,
> I have been diligently sharing this info with my niece, and she is leaning toward the Nook, and I'm thinking in late February I'll try the Blio, on my laptop.
> Thank you all so much!!
> TTFN
> Ember


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I just checked the Blio status, and apparently Feb 18th is NOT late February!! My niece is still holding off on a purchase til we see what Blio offers.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like Apple did it again with a game changer. At a price about the same as a high end reader, got something faster, color, and more versatile. One thing it has done is that Amazon has lowered their price and others are going to follow. I'm not sure what I would do right now but the IPad looks good.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> Looks like Apple did it again with a game changer. At a price about the same as a high end reader, got something faster, color, and more versatile. One thing it has done is that Amazon has lowered their price and others are going to follow. I'm not sure what I would do right now but the IPad looks good.


Yup I think I would do go with the iPad. Book reader and much more.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm an avid reader- two to three books a week - and I said I would absolutely NEVER, EVER forsake the printed page because it wouldn't be reading. I also said I would NEVER, EVER forsake camping in a tent because it wouldn't be camping.









I have a Kindle and love it. It allows me to easily read a couple of books at a time now. I may read two chapters of one book and switch to another and read a couple of chapters there. I love it!

I looked at the Nook, which is what really piqued my interest in e-readers, and I didn't really like the touchscreen. I also found it to be a little slow with the page turning. Now, it may have been that it was the store display and had been handled by about 1.7 million people before I had the opportunity to look at it, but a friend had a Kindle and I browsed through that and liked it. I did a lot of research and even though I liked the Kindle, I really labored over the decision to go with an e-reader. But, after hemming and hawing for a few weeks, I bought the Kindle and haven't looked back since. I have it with me always.

Another benefit to an e-reader is the dictionary. I always look up words that I'm not familiar with when reading and haven't found a word yet that the Kindle dictionary couldn't handle. I had been using the Barnes and Noble e-reader on my laptop for a couple of weeks while researching e-readers (to get the feel of one) and it is has the same dictionary that comes with the Nook. It had no definitions for ANY of the words I was unfamiliar with. I ALWAYS had to go to Dictionary.com. That was what finally sent me to the Kindle. I have been very pleased with it. Speaking of which, I have to go download another book or two as I just finished my last one.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

so have to report that my niece decided on a NOOK! since she can go to the store if anything goes wrong with it where as with the Kindle she would have to do it all by mail, and with Blio she would still have to buy a laptop. She says thanks for the input! Stacey and I have decided he will get an Ipad and I will put Blio on the laptop! All is good with the world!! 'cept we have to wait for Ipad, Blio AND CAMPING season!! BUT at least the VT camping show is next weekend!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have fun at the camper show!!!









DW is hemming and hawing between a Nook and an Ipad. Time will tell there.....


----------

